# Visiting Seattle / Walla Walla



## fezzy (Dec 11, 2006)

I will be visiting Seattle and Walla Walla in March and looking for tips on weather and good riding locations. I could bring the road or mountain bike if either is significantly better, but would prefer to bring the road bike to get around.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

woah hey, looks like a thread for me. born and raised in walla walla (why the hell are you going?) and currently live in seattle.

id take a road bike, the mountain riding in walla walla is fair to fun, but its a 40 minute drive each way and there can be snow in early march, this is on the south fork of the walla walla river. temps in walla in march are upper 30s at night, some frost and highs in the 50s, hitting 60 is common towards the end of the month, always a chance for rain. not a bad time to be there.

the town of walla walla is pretty flat. one of the nice things about walla walla, is that they grow a good deal of wheat, onions, and recently we fancy ourselves a wine growing region. the roads around the fields and vineyards, particularly eastish of town, are all decently paved and rarely used. the scenery might get old, but if youre used to something else it could be perceived as pretty. west and north its a bunch of flat, small rollers, banjo music. in the south and west the farms give way to the blue mountains, so were talking flats, to rollers into some good climbing. id be more than happy to help you with a biking route, how far? you gotta be aware though, this isnt really bike friendly territory. the locals just arent used to sharing the road, some are dumb about it. i used to get calls of 'get off the road moran' and 'get a cur hippy' never anything thrown or any brushes. a friend of the families was killed last year when a truck didnt give her or her group enough room.

seattle has some decent biking once you get out of the city, well and mercer island can be nice. there is a pretty good mut (way busy on the weekend) that leads north along the lake and is a great gateway to all sorts of rides. 

where do you live now?

hope that helps.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Wet, wet and wet. Bring a rain bike.


----------



## fezzy (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like I won't be able to bring my bike after all, but I do have 1 day of down time in Walla Walla. Anybody know of a shop that rents bikes in the area?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

fezzy said:


> Looks like I won't be able to bring my bike after all, but I do have 1 day of down time in Walla Walla. Anybody know of a shop that rents bikes in the area?


Don't rent a bike. Spend your free time visiting some of the fabulous wineries there.
http://www.winesnw.com/walla.html


----------



## fezzy (Dec 11, 2006)

I actually will be visiting the wineries. I will be speaking to a group of winemakers and industry people on harnessing the web for their businesses, and have some tours scheduled for my off day. I was just hoping to get some exercise in also.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

what wine people are you talking to? a bunch of the people i went to high school with are involved in wineries, and my mom cleans a fair number of the wine makers teeth, it is a small town like that.

i think your best bet is velocity bike shop, its downtown and the times ive been in there the owners shop employees all seemed cool, dont know if they rent. but here is the contact info:

Velo City Bike Shop
509-525-4949 
15 S Spokane St, Walla Walla, WA 99362 

good luck


----------

